# My computer doesnt recognize or add camera



## Nityananda8 (Jun 14, 2006)

Hey guys,
I bought a Svp model :hddv-2100 video camcorder i got the driver to install but still camcorder isnt recognized or noticed by my computer(the new hardware sound or pop up doesnt appear.My operating system is windows xp.
Please help
Tamerlane


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

how are you connecting the recorder via USB or firewire ?
make model of pc


----------



## Nityananda8 (Jun 14, 2006)

connecting using usb and i have a dell inspiron 6000 labtop.any help with this is greatly appreciated i want to interview Uma Thurman's brother on friday and i hope i can.Thanks again.oh and i tried manually adding the new hardware with a tech guy i paid alot for and that also didnt work.
Peace
Tamerlane


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

as far as I know the camera will not work with USB - often the USB is used just to transfer still images if the video has that facility - otherwise it uses a firewire or DV connector to transfer the video - I have had a few people caught out on that.

what video capture software do you have - pinnacle?

I'll try and look up the manual for video camera


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

well i could be wrong here

http://www.svp-tech.com/Technical.htm


> How do I Download photos or videos to computer
> 1. Install the camera driver, which can be found from the CD. (If you are using Windows XP, the driver may already been installed)
> 2. Turn on the Camera, and change it to "Playback" mode.
> 3. Connect the camera with computer using USB port.
> ...


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

the user manual and latest drivers are here
http://www.svp-tech.com/download.htm

just downloading the manual - 27MB


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

OK reading the manual
You install the driver
then you connect the camera via USB - turnn to USB MODE
then look at page 16 of the online manual in post above at it tells you how to see the camera as a drive to copy the files from


----------



## thecoalman (Mar 6, 2006)

etaf said:


> well i could be wrong here
> 
> http://www.svp-tech.com/Technical.htm


That's not a regular DV cam, no firewire connection. It's no different than a still cam, USB only.

Here's the directions from their site:



> How do I Download photos or videos to computer
> 1. Install the camera driver, which can be found from the CD. (If you are using Windows XP, the driver may already been installed)
> 2. Turn on the Camera, and change it to "Playback" mode.
> 3. Connect the camera with computer using USB port.
> ...


If that doesn't work the only other thing I came across is to try the Windows Add Hardware wizard: start>control panel> add new hardware

Apparently you are not the only one: http://reviews.cnet.com/5208-7593-0.html?forumID=58&threadID=48393&messageID=574608 Personally I'd send it back and get your money back if possible. That is really not a video camera but a still camera that takes video. the video it takes is no comaprison to what you will get from a real video camera.... additionally regular good quality name brand cameras with the same features and specs as that one can be purchased for about the same price if you paid the price listed on their site. To tell you the truth the advertising for the camera borders on fraudulent.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

thecoalman 
no you are not wrong -I am - see my post #5

its just behaves like a portable harddrive - very strange


----------



## thecoalman (Mar 6, 2006)

etaf said:


> its just behaves like a portable harddrive - very strange


Not really, it's the marketing that is strange...  . It's labled a video camera which it is really not, putting DV in the cam name is even more deceptive. As I said it's no different than any still camera like a Sony or Canon, most have the very same video feature but the video it or the name brand cameras produce is not comparable to regualr video from a mini-DV cam.

It's really nothing more than a toy for video and I would venture to guess has no comparison in still image quality to something like a Canon or Sony. It's false advertiing at it's best.... they hook you with the DV in the name and call it a video camera and make it look like a video camera which realistically it is not. As far as the still camera part take for example the 12MP it states, that's done through interpolation. In fact it's really a 3MP camera.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

I was about to post with exactly the same comments, just as well I refreshed first.

The DV quality will be low, and the "on-board" 32 MB would last but a few seconds.

Digital zoom will reduce the quality even further, but it looks as though the video is only 640 x 480 @ 30 fps at best. Hope the OP is not wanting any quality clips...


----------

